# Coverings 2009



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

Any of you tile/stone Gurus going to Coverings 2009 this year in Chicago?

Looks like a good show. I've not been to this one before so I'm curious to hear from anyone who has.

http://www.coverings.com/


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Chris,

I am going. This will also be my first time. I asked this question in the general flooring section. Not many answers yet.
http://www.contractortalk.com/f10/coverings-2009-a-54027/
I will definitely be there for the Tuesday 8:30 keynote. I have a list of other conferences I want to attend. We'll see if I actually make it all 4 days.


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

Too bad KBIS is in Atlanta this year. I may still go, though--haven't decided for sure yet.

Whats the cost to attend Coverings? I hadn't dug into it yet, but looks like a good show. I'll probably bring a few of my guys along as well--definitely won't be there for the full 4 days.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

ChrWright said:


> Whats the cost to attend Coverings?


FREE! :thumbup:


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

Can't beat that. I've looked at the exhibitor list... looks like a huge variety of stones & tile will be on display--along with the latest and greatest in installation products. 

We'll have to hook up this time for a drink somewhere--'you ol' carpet bagger...'


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

ChrWright said:


> Can't beat that. I've looked at the exhibitor list... looks like a huge variety of stones & tile will be on display--along with the latest and greatest in installation products.
> 
> We'll have to hook up this time for a drink somewhere--'you ol' carpet bagger...'


I agree, lots to see there. I created an agenda from their site but unfortunately a few of the conferences I want to attend overlap each other.

When you are in Chicago, where do you stay? I live about an hour outside of downtown but will absolutely make some time to meet up.


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

I stayed onsite for KBIS '08 at the Hyatt McCormick Place. Downtown, I like to stay at The James.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

I have attended in 05/ 06/ and 08, i will take this year off, it is a great show, bring your walking shoes and hit it hard......


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

Hey Chris,

Don't know if our posts have crossed paths before, but, I am planning on going to Coverings, already talked to Angus about getting together for a beer (or 12)!!

Hope to meet you there!

Mike Jarvis


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

Certainly. Are you going for the whole show? I'll likely only be there a day, perhaps two--not sure which yet.


----------



## TruthTileDesign (Mar 16, 2009)

Hello everybody. Just found the forum when i saw someone badmouthing the Kerdi tray. Had to find out what that was all about. 

Yes going to Coverings 21 - 24 th of April. Post while you're there and we can all get a beer. Or 12 as previously mentioned. Be real funny if we all brought our lap tops to the bar and rather than speak to each other we just post in the thread. :laughing: There are a ton of great workshops on the schedule. If you guys refer each other to register, you get a $25.00 gift card to Best Buy.


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

Deleted... 

Referred to a post from a user who was removed.


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

bathmagician said:


> mr wright you got to be kidding me your the EXPERT! and you have not been to coverings your a joke!!!! I guess you been to the international show right. You messed with the wrong man your a fool I've been so many time to both. I like the way you say I have'nt been to this one. IT IS THE SHOW FOR THE WESTERN HEMISPHER in regards to tile FOOL. Doug Neil Bathmagician Its Magic


WTF?:blink:


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

Deleted... 

Referred to a post from a user who was removed.


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

:shifty: another one bite the dust:shifty:


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Chris,
would like to talk to you about your modulararts project. If you go to coverings let's meet up.

Gary aka olzo


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

No problem, I'll let you know when I'll be there.

We paused on the finish in that room to allow my hardwood guy to come in and get his work done. I'll post more pics to that thread when we get the seams done--probably later next week.


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

I'll be attending the 22nd-23rd. My wife and I are driving up and staying overnight downtown. I believe a couple of designers I work with a lot are coming up at least one day as well.

Let me know if anyone wants to get together for a drink or to shoot the breeze.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

I'll be there one of those days but will decide next week. I'll PM you then.

Olzo


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

So you're saying Wednesday is best for you?
I'm assuming you'll be staying near the show. If there's something specific you want to do (food, drink) let me know and I can try to arrange it all.


----------

